# MY NEW Niner Jet 9 RDO



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Girls,

*Just got my Niner Jet9 RDO a few days ago. It's my first "29er" and I LOVE IT!!!*
Initially, I was skeptical as I thought it would feel too big being 5' 4", NOT SO! it's truly "O"mazing

*My build came to feather light 22 lbs*


----------



## Robbie86 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks awesome! I'm planning to get a Niner Jet too soon. I wonder if there are pink ones...


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

Kellijayne - 

Your bike looks great! Be sure to post a ride report! Is this your first 29er? Always stoked to see more women out on our bikes....

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

That bike looks sick!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like the breast cancer awareness chain on there. I want one for my SS. That's funny that is says Niner *****, actually that's ****ing awesome. 22lb. full-sus. Sheesh, my SS is somewhere around that; without suspension.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Geez, that is light! I am surprised the tires even stay on the ground.


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Niner Bikes said:


> Kellijayne -
> 
> Your bike looks great! Be sure to post a ride report! Is this your first 29er? Always stoked to see more women out on our bikes....
> 
> ...


Hi Carla

OMG!!! I cant say enough about this bike! I've been on a 26er for ever, about 30+ years... dang that's a long time (Cannondale RZ 140 to be specific), so yes this is my first 29er. I sold my C-Dale a month ago and have been on a demo 29er Speed Fox BMC for a few weeks... what a great introduction to 29er HOWEVER, when I got on my Niner RDO WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! Climbing is effortless, singletrack very predictable and tracks incredibly well, technical trails I haven't had a chance to try yet but will this weekend.

So I'm 5' 4" and do not feel any issues with the larger wheel size, which surprised me big time!!!! If anything, it easier in every way, more stable, and more predictable than the 26er... 
I don't know if it's the 'Niner" specifically , but I can tell you the suspension is far superior than ANY bike I have ridden, most similar to the Ibis Mojo SL

I'll give more input after my ride tomorrow


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

GORGEOUS bike and build, congrats! You will love the 29'er even more over time whan you see what it can do better than a 26'er.

I've been riding a 29'er hardtail for about 4 years and want a full susp. 29'er. I've been dreaming about an RDO, and yours is a fantasy fufilled, beautiful and light. Can you list the build details?


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Wowie, ba-babee! Come to mama, lol. I am ready for a FS 29er and have it down to either the Tallboy c. or the Jet 9 RDO. I demo'd the Tallboy for a week and it felt really good; all I need now is some saddle time in the Niner.


----------



## seminoe (Jul 11, 2005)

One of the nicest RDO builds I have seen yet! Waiting on my fork to get my RDO build complete. I am optomistic my riding experience will improve as yours has - won't be as light as yours but probably just as much fun. Hope to see lots more ladies on the trails with niners this summer.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

kellijayne said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> *Just got my Niner Jet9 RDO a few days ago. It's my first "29er" and I LOVE IT!!!*
> Initially, I was skeptical as I thought it would feel too big being 5' 4", NOT SO! it's truly "O"mazing
> ...


This has just jumped to the top of my WANT list!


----------



## larels (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaw droppingly beautiful!!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

That is one pin-up-worthy bike. 

I just bought my first 29er after riding a GT Avalanche 1.0 for the last several years. I'll post pics when I get my sweaty paws on it. I can't wait! It's nowhere near as tricked out as this pretty mama, but I am sooooooo excited to be upgrading!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Good god that bike looks sweet.


----------



## seminoe (Jul 11, 2005)

*RDO finally built!*

Not feather light but not too shabby either for all mountain use - 25.2 lbs. Can't say enough about the ride quality and suspension. Any women riders out there considering moving to a 29er - go for it!


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

That is a clean looking build - love seeing the WL citizens on our bikes!

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

My wife just put her Pivot Mach 5 up for sale..... She is going all 29er now. She ordered up a Jet 9 RDO after riding one for a day, to go with her custom Siren.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, that is one smokin hot bike! Cool


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

SERIOUSLY... amazingg!! 22lbs! awesome!!!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

That's a beauty ! Happy riding !


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

Amazing bike! Love the chain. (btw where did you get the chain?)


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm jealous. Enjoy your bike, it's really sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

kellijayne said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> *Just got my Niner Jet9 RDO a few days ago. It's my first "29er" and I LOVE IT!!!*
> Initially, I was skeptical as I thought it would feel too big being 5' 4", NOT SO! it's truly "O"mazing
> ...


Bike looks awesome and sounds like it rides like a dream. What saddle are you running?


----------

